# Vizsla Breeder- South Side Dogs



## LaxVizsla (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello to all!!!!!

I am a new member here and hopefully to the Vizsla club. Ive been doing a lot of research about Vizslas and have decided that this is the dog for me. Ive live in central NY and have been looking at South Side Stables to get a puppy. I went and visited last weekend and the place looks great and the owner is very nice and knowledgeable. I was wondering if anyone has heard about SSS or has gotten a dog from them or has info about where else to look in the central NY area or neighboring states.

Thank you so much,

Aaron


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome! I've never heard of SSS but I'm out west. I would recommend contacting your local Vizsla club...I'm not sure where you live, but you can start here: http://www.vcgny.com/ Give them a call/e-mail and see what they say. They should have a breeder referral program.

First questions that come to mind: do they compete with their dogs in either conformation and/or hunt ability tests? I.e. do their dogs have "titles"? How do they whelp their pups (i.e. in the kennel or actually in the home). Did they let you meet the sire and/or dam...are they on site? How do they socialize the pups? Again, are they in the house? How many litters do they have a year? Here's some good info: http://www.rmvc.org/reputable.html

Just some food for thought! V's sure are great dogs! Good luck!


----------

